# Star Wars Trailer



## Garren Jacobsen (Oct 19, 2015)

Saw it on MNF and it was pretty cool.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## Ireth (Oct 20, 2015)

*continues excited flailing and squealing from elsewhere on the internet*


----------



## Gryphos (Oct 20, 2015)

The hype is _SO_ real.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Oct 20, 2015)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Oct 20, 2015)

Bought my tickets for opening weekend!

There are tickets already on eBay for crazy amounts of cash.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Oct 20, 2015)

Watched the trailer as it aired, and then watched it a few more times.

I got so excited, I went to Barnes and Noble today and picked up the Star Wars tabletop RPG. I'm going to write a campaign that will lead into Episode VII. It's gonna be fun!


----------



## Incanus (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm hopeful, but a little wary.  This is the guy that botched Star Trek pretty bad.  Maybe this will be better though.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Oct 23, 2015)

I've made peace with the possibility that this movie may not live up to some of the unrealistic expectations locked deep in my psyche.

At my age it is more fun to be able to share something with my 8 year old son that is also linked to a joyful experience from my own childhood. Star Wars debuted when I was 5.

His building interest in the movie, is in finding out what the spaceships are going to look like.

Just from watching this trailer it is quite evident that the original cast members have become so iconic over the decades that now their images take away from the onscreen energy and momentum of the newer and younger cast.

The dialogue of the overall cast will fill in the blank to whether or not the newer cast members can add positive weight to the scenes.

Hopefully the dialogue is better than in the first three. I love the movies but in all honesty it contains some of the worst dialogue I have ever heard on screen.

I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 24, 2015)

No trailer will ever match the one for Indiana Jones, at least not for me. I was in a theater to watch some other movie. This was after Empire Strikes Back. Maybe 1981 or so. And on the screen came Indy and all the rest. I really did do a man-squeal.

The hype leading up to The Fellowship of the Ring comes a close second, but that was expected. The Indiana Jones one came out of the blue (pre-Internet, you see). A great moment.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Oct 24, 2015)

skip.knox said:


> No trailer will ever match the one for Indiana Jones, at least not for me. I was in a theater to watch some other movie. This was after Empire Strikes Back. Maybe 1981 or so. And on the screen came Indy and all the rest. I really did do a man-squeal.
> 
> The hype leading up to The Fellowship of the Ring comes a close second, but that was expected. The Indiana Jones one came out of the blue (pre-Internet, you see). A great moment.



I remember clearly when Indiana Jones came out.

I wanted to see some terrible movie about Godzilla vs. King Kong but it was sold out so we had to go to Indiana Jones instead.

I have never seen anything like it since, not only were the seats sold out for Indiana Jones but the theater had decided to sell extra tickets and let people stand back to back in the aisles!!!

Before VCR's, we had to wait in lines that reached around an entire block to get into movies such as E.T., Tron, etc...

Standing out in the winter wind for an hour to see a Spielberg movie made it really seem like an event.

It's so easy to be entertained nowadays, nothing seems special anymore.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 27, 2015)

I am seeing a lot of excitement about this movie, much like the original 3.
I hope it will be as good as people expect. 
Probably won't see it until others say it is.


----------

